# Haustechnik...



## AndreK (24 Juni 2009)

... mein letzter Blick in meinen DIN VDE Ordner ist schon lange her...

In einem anderen Forum wurde behauptet das es korrekt ist einen Drehstromanschluß (E.Herd) aufzuteilen um daraus 3 Wechselstromkreise zu machen.
Meines wissens ist dies nicht zulässig weil: 
1. der PE dem Querschnitt des Außenleiters entsprechen muß
2. das selbe für den N
3. eine Schieflast den N sehr wohl zum glühen bringen kann

Hat da jemand einen Verweis in welcher Norm das zu finden ist...


----------



## uncle_tom (24 Juni 2009)

Servus,

zu 1. : 
wenn du z.B. ein 5x2,5 NYM verwendest, dann hat der PE ja den gleichen Querschnitt wie der oder die Außenleiter.

zu 2. :
dito wie 1.

zu 3. :
Die Ströme der 3 Außenleiter L1,L2 und L3 gleichen sich bei symetrischer Belastung gegenseitig aus, so dass im Neutralleiter nichts zurückfließt.

Bei unsymetrischer Belastung fließt im Neutralleiter aber auch höchstens der größte Strom eines Außenleiters, sonst dürftest du deinen E-Herd ja auch nicht betreiben, da hier ja auch die Außenleiter auf die einzelnen Verbraucher (Herd, Platten)  aufgeteilt werden.

Anders sieht es allerdings aus, sobald du elektronische Geräte mit Schaltnetzteilen daran betreibst. Hier entstehen nämlich Oberwellenströme, welche sich nicht ausgleichen und somit vollständig im N zurückfliessen.

Ich kann Dir aber jetzt aus dem Stehgreif auch nicht sagen, wo hierzu etwas konkretes in der VDE steht.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## AndreK (24 Juni 2009)

*Nööööö....*

1. ich kann 3 Außenleiter belasten und habe nur ein Rückleiter
2. wie 1.
3. nicht nur Oberwellen! Vom Rechner her habe ich bei: L1=16A cosphi1 und L2=16A cosPhi 0.8 cap schon mehr als 18Ampere im N.

Und bei 3 Steckdosenkreisen kann ich nicht garantieren was da dran hängt!


----------



## uncle_tom (24 Juni 2009)

Servus nochmal,

da hat er mich aber wieder erwischt 

Wenn man den cos-Phi mit reinnimmt, dann hast du natürlich recht.

Das Problem hast du dann u.U. aber auch in jeder Unterverteilung.

Die VDE hält sich diesbezüglich relativ bedeckt.


In der VDE 0100 Teil 430 steht z.B. folgendes:


    Schutz der Neutralleiter

  TN- oder TT-System(-Netze)

  Entspricht der Querschnitt des Neutralleiters
mindestens dem Querschnitt der Außenleiter, so ist für
den Neutralleiter weder eine Überstromerfassung noch eine
Abschalteinrichtung erforderlich.


Ist der Querschnitt des Neutralleiters geringer als
der der Außenleiter, so ist eine seinem Querschnitt angemessene
Überstromerfassung im Neutralleiter vorzusehen;
diese Überstromerfassung muß die Abschaltung der
Außenleiter, jedoch nicht unbedingt die des Neutralleiters
bewirken. Auf eine Überstromerfassung im Neutralleiter
darf verzichtet werden, wenn
a) der Neutralleiter durch die Schutzeinrichtung der
Außenleiter des Stromkreises bei Kurzschluß
geschützt wird und
b) der Höchststrom, der den Neutralleiter durchfließen
kann, bei normalem Betrieb den Wert der Strombelastbarkeit
dieses Leiters nicht überschreitet.
Anmerkung: Die Bedingung in Aufzählung b) ist erfüllt,
wenn die übertragene Leistung möglichst gleichmäßig
auf die Außenleiter aufgeteilt ist, z.B., wenn
die Summe der Leistungsaufnahme der zwischen
Außenleiter und Neutralleiter angeschlossenen
Verbrauchsmittel, wie Leuchten und Steckdosen,
sehr viel kleiner ist als die gesamte über den Stromkreis
[FONT=&quot]übertragene Leistung. [/FONT]


Bzgl. Oberwellenströme kannst Du auch mal hier schauen, da sind auch noch ein paar Normverweise mit aufgeführt:

Link

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## AndreK (24 Juni 2009)

*Der Unterschied...*

... ist jetzt die Hausinstallation zum Schaltschrank bzw. Verteilung.

In der UV/Schrank habe ich immer irgendwo eine aufteilung der Ströme auf alle 3 Außenleiter.

Aber nicht bei den Steckdosen... 

Es gibt ja auch die Regel das ab 16mm² der PEN reduziert werden darf. Darunter nicht...


----------



## AndreK (26 Juni 2009)

*Zum Abschluss...*

... es ist hier zu finden:
DIN VDE 0100-Teil 520, nur ist meine von 1985 und da steht sinngemaß:

ja, wenn die Stromkreise n der Zugehörigkeit/Funktionsgruppe erkennbar sind. Das wäre für mich ein 3 Phasiges Leuchtenband im Supermarkt oder halt der E.Herd (ist ja kein symetrischer Verbraucher).
Ansonsten halt nicht...


----------

